# So Confused



## Tiredspouse0297 (Dec 9, 2010)

I went to the counselor today, on my own. She told me that when someone has narcissistic traits and is a world-class manipulator that there isn't much hope for change. She thinks I need to get out as soon as possible for the sake of my daughter especially. It's really been affecting her.
I'm so conflicted, I don't know what to do. I can't leave right now, I have no full-time job, no place to go and little to no family support. I don't want to hurt my husband but I'm so unhappy, he makes me feel so small. God, I keep hoping something will change but everyday he proves me right. The comments and lack of consideration are just a daily routine. It's not like he's hitting me, at least there are shelters for that and my family would be supportive. Terrible huh? 
I don't know if I love him at all anymore. He killed that in me, I loved him so much and it didn't matter. I told the counselor today, I feel deceived. She said he has many masks that he uses to achieve his goals. I'm just so confused, maybe it's too comfortable for me to stay even when he is being bad. Maybe there is some love left but I don't feel anything. I hate this...Sorry just throwing this all out there.


----------

